# Python Identification



## ratsnakeroger (Jan 12, 2006)

Just read the discusion regarding whats a real coastal carpet look like and thought I would ask the same question but regarding Macs and Stimsons I have a 18 month old Stimson so I beleved until a few weeks ago when someone told me that i looks more like a Mac than a Stimson I was on the understanding that they are all Childrens pythons that come from different regions of Australia but show different patterns If all you breeders of these snakes help us on this issue would be great
cheers


----------



## congo_python (Jan 12, 2006)

If you wack up some pics some people here may be able to steer you in the right direction.

Congo


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2006)

from what ive allways known stimsons are very different from childrens & spotteds, head shape/scales and colouring are different to name a few, but like congo says, cant say until we see a pic.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm the same as you ratsnakeroger, I have 3 childreni's one of which I think is a mac as it is a much lighter colour, doesn't have an obvious stripe down the side, at 2yo its spots haven't even started to fade yet and all 3 have slightly different head scales. I need to find time to get some good photos and post them on here for some more opinions too before I can breed it.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 12, 2006)

HEAD SCALES!
I think Lutzd has a diagram that shows the differences between the children's species.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks!! I'll ask him.


----------



## ratsnakeroger (Jan 13, 2006)

Not sure how to post photo's to forum I have place two shots in my gallery under ratsnakeroger page 5 on old gallery down the bottom if someone could have a look and reply that would be great
thanks
PS not the carpets


----------



## ratsnakeroger (Jan 14, 2006)

> Not sure how to post photo's to forum I have place two shots in my gallery under ratsnakeroger page 5 on old gallery down the bottom if someone could have a look and reply that would be great


My photo's are in my gallery not sure how to bring up the link or post photo's to forum if someone which has knowledge in Mac's ans Stimsons could you please check it out and tell me if mine is Mac or Stim


----------

